# Pics of short styles w/ side swept bangs?



## insanebeauty27 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm going later today for a new hair cut.  I am thinking of something short (maybe shoulder/chin lenght) with the long side swept bangs.  Anyone have any pics of yourself or just fashion pics that I might like?


----------



## Ciara (Feb 11, 2007)

I love the side swept bangs look...
Good luck w/ your new cut.


----------

